# BIG GAME HUNTING SHOW HOST DOES IT AGAIN!



## richardjb

Ted Nugent has won the Outdoor Channel Golden Moose Award again for fan favorite host for his Big Game hunting show. I asked Ted today how many this makes, and he says it's over a dozen for him and Shemane. Congratulations for a job well done! He must be doing something right.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

He should get the Douchebag Award. Shooting fenced exotics coming to bait from a treestand on your back 40 is not hunting. My special award to him would be "Wango Douchebaggery Tango". 

My vote would be Randy Newberg of On Your Own Adventures. Public land on your own hunting. He is my hero.


----------



## utahgolf

Dukes_Daddy said:


> He should get the Douchebag Award. Shooting fenced exotics coming to bait from a treestand on your back 40 is not hunting. My special award to him would be "Wango Douchebaggery Tango".
> 
> My vote would be Randy Newberg of On Your Own Adventures. Public land on your own hunting. He is my hero.


+1, I like on your own adventures, the unsuccessful hunts on that show are still fun to watch cause it shows the work and excitement that we all experience out there whether succesful or not.. A lot better than the corn feeder shows and their blowhard hosts.


----------



## richardjb

Some folks just can't stand successful people who give back to the sportsmen and women, along with our troops. Sad really. Because life has allowed him to purchase land, and do with it as he sees fit, you want to fault him? Because he gives back with his Kamp For Kids, you want to fault him? Because he gives back to the Wounded Warrior programs, you want to fault him? Because he stands up loud and proud about YOUR 2nd Amendent rights, you want to fault him? Because he stands up to Washington over the stupid things they do, you want to fault him? REALLY? Some folks need to look inward to see what they do to increase the quality of life around them and others. Myself included. But go ahead and criticize him for hunting high fence on 1000's of arces, not a back 40, not that it should matter. Or criticize him when he hunts Canada, Alaska,Washington, Africa, or anywhere else, because he can. What is wrong with this? Really?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Steve Rinella on Meateater is easily my favorite and is one of the few that passes on the what I believe hunting is about.


----------



## bwhntr

richardjb said:


> Some folks just can't stand successful people who give back to the sportsmen and women, along with our troops. Sad really. Because life has allowed him to purchase land, and do with it as he sees fit, you want to fault him? Because he gives back with his Kamp For Kids, you want to fault him? Because he gives back to the Wounded Warrior programs, you want to fault him? Because he stands up loud and proud about YOUR 2nd Amendent rights, you want to fault him? Because he stands up to Washington over the stupid things they do, you want to fault him? REALLY? Some folks need to look inward to see what they do to increase the quality of life around them and others. Myself included. But go ahead and criticize him for hunting high fence on 1000's of arces, not a back 40, not that it should matter. Or criticize him when he hunts Canada, Alaska,Washington, Africa, or anywhere else, because he can. What is wrong with this? Really?


Amen! Ted is a stud. 8)


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

richardjb said:


> Some folks just can't stand successful people who give back to the sportsmen and women, along with our troops. Sad really. Because life has allowed him to purchase land, and do with it as he sees fit, you want to fault him? Because he gives back with his Kamp For Kids, you want to fault him? Because he gives back to the Wounded Warrior programs, you want to fault him? Because he stands up loud and proud about YOUR 2nd Amendent rights, you want to fault him? Because he stands up to Washington over the stupid things they do, you want to fault him? REALLY? Some folks need to look inward to see what they do to increase the quality of life around them and others. Myself included. But go ahead and criticize him for hunting high fence on 1000's of arces, not a back 40, not that it should matter. Or criticize him when he hunts Canada, Alaska,Washington, Africa, or anywhere else, because he can. What is wrong with this? Really?


He is not unique in doing some good. But only idiots think killing a sheep is sport. http://www.tednugent.com/sunrize/sunriz ... b2b8324b34

That makes Uncle Ted an Idiot Douchebag.

Add this crazy rant. Slide to 1:55 into the clip http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/arc ... ma/256025/

Add poaching cases in CA and AK.

Wow he is actually a Crazy Radical Idiot Poaching Douchebag.

I think people have to go through a crazy period in life. If you have read God, Guns & Rock and Roll he is proud he was sober, drug free and maintained himself during his rocker days while others such as Aerosmith were out of control. Well the crazy has finally found Nugent. He should have gotten it out of his system in his 20's because now he is just and embarassment.

p.s I also like that Les guy on Predator Nation.


----------



## wyogoob

No more "Douchebag" stuff, please.


----------



## treedagain

Dukes_Daddy said:


> richardjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some folks just can't stand successful people who give back to the sportsmen and women, along with our troops. Sad really. Because life has allowed him to purchase land, and do with it as he sees fit, you want to fault him? Because he gives back with his Kamp For Kids, you want to fault him? Because he gives back to the Wounded Warrior programs, you want to fault him? Because he stands up loud and proud about YOUR 2nd Amendent rights, you want to fault him? Because he stands up to Washington over the stupid things they do, you want to fault him? REALLY? Some folks need to look inward to see what they do to increase the quality of life around them and others. Myself included. But go ahead and criticize him for hunting high fence on 1000's of arces, not a back 40, not that it should matter. Or criticize him when he hunts Canada, Alaska,Washington, Africa, or anywhere else, because he can. What is wrong with this? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> He is not unique in doing some good. But only idiots think killing a sheep is sport. http://www.tednugent.com/sunrize/sunriz ... b2b8324b34
> 
> That makes Uncle Ted an Idiot Douchebag.
> 
> Add this crazy rant. Slide to 1:55 into the clip http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/arc ... ma/256025/
> 
> Add poaching cases in CA and AK.
> 
> Wow he is actually a Crazy Radical Idiot Poaching Douchebag.
> 
> I think people have to go through a crazy period in life. If you have read God, Guns & Rock and Roll he is proud he was sober, drug free and maintained himself during his rocker days while others such as Aerosmith were out of control. Well the crazy has finally found Nugent. He should have gotten it out of his system in his 20's because now he is just and embarassment.
> 
> p.s I also like that Les guy on Predator Nation.
Click to expand...

i think you need to get a clue dukie....who cares what he does....always a hater in the crowd


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

> who cares what he does....always a hater in the crowd


I do. He is not a role model for hunting. He is an embarrassment to actual sportsmen with ethics.

Hater? Taking the Tea Party confrontational tone.


----------



## Bo0YaA

Dukie just likes to be at the center of controversy. Oh and BTW Dukie I really didn't see anything wrong with the things you referred to as his "crazy rant" in fact I agree 100% with the things he said as do most people who actually believe in this great nation and what it stands for or should I say once stood for.


----------



## richardjb

Must not be too big of an embarrassment. Continues to be on the NRA board and is more active than most of them combined. Continues to be the biggest draw to sportsman shows nation wide. He alone draws record breaking attendence records at all sports shows. Wins more awards than most TV hunting show hosts. Is invited to talk on more TV and radio shows, and do interviews for publications, and writes more published articles than anybody else in his field. Ya, he is a big embarrassment to "actual" hunters like you. Have you been to archerytalk.com lately? A saying comes to mind. "People who live in glass houses, should probally leave the **** stones on the ground!" Everyone makes mistakes from time to time. To error is human, to not forgive is really dumb. I'm not sure why haters cling to some of the stuff they do. Stop over to tednugent.com. Ask him yourself your questions. He aint afraid to answer. Are you afraid what he may tell you? Bottom line is, someone will always fault him for living his american dream, clean and sober. Sad really. I've got $12.50 to buy you a temp membership.


----------



## hossblur

I seperate uncle Ted into two people. Uncle Ted the "rocker" and Uncle Ted the guy. I think the rocker uncle ted is what ALL musicians are, egotistical, self promoting blow hards. BUT, Ted the guy actually is pretty benefical to sportsmen. I saw him on Bill Mauer years ago with some PETA chick, priceless. If you missed him on Piers Morgan, google it, he was forceful, straight forward, correct, but he wasn't hostile, and he confused Piers who I think was expecting over the top Ted. 

As for how he hunts, pretty lame. But the MAJORITY of shows on tv are food plot, feeder, hunting preserve, bought tag hunts. Ted is no different then them. HOWEVER, I have seen his meat processing room, and he openly talks about never buying meat, so wanting to eat corn fed deer isn't horrible. I mean I am sure that Lee and Tiffany have a processing station on that tour bus they drive around in.


----------



## MWScott72

I'm not a fan of Ted's show, but you have to respect him for his stance on the issues and his unapologetic nature about our 2nd Amendment rights. Too many among us are not willing to "put it out there" when discussing hunting / shooting-related issues. All of us need to be more active and vocal - especially in today's climate where hunters and sportsmen are becoming a smaller and smaller constituency. You can't say that about Ted. Find an advocacy group and give your time and effort to it. Anything less than that isn't going to be enough in the coming years.


----------



## .45

wyogoob said:


> No more "Douchebag" stuff, please.


You serious? :?


----------



## martymcfly73

.45 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more "Douchebag" stuff, please.
> 
> 
> 
> You serious? :?
Click to expand...

The Denver bronco term is offensive in Canadaland.


----------



## Longfeather

The D-Bag stuff isn't needed.

It's ironic that a guy claiming Nugent is an embarrassment uses language that is an embarrassment.


----------



## hoghunter011583

Duke, explain in rational terms why you hate Ted Nugent. No name calling just tell me how terrible of a person he is and don't use the above links to do it for you. I've looked at the links you posted and it doesn't change how I feel about him, I could post hundreds of links of Nugent that show how on the money he really is about things. Nugent is who he is and doesn't care what others like you think about him. He goes after life 100% and just like anyone else he is human and makes mistakes and does dumb things from time to time. Radical?? Really?? How about explaining that one? It is really easy to just go off on people online, I'm sure you'd be just as vocal and tough in a room alone with Nugent right??
I'd love to shake his hand and tell him thanks for being who he is and not letting the liberals get to him!!


----------



## silentstalker

Ted is a very radical individual who carries our hunting and gun banner high and proud in front of everyone. He is welcome in my camp anytime.

Also, the award for favorite outdoor channel show needs to be actually on the outdoor channel. Meateater and newbergs show are on a different channel. They are both great shows that truly show hunting as we westerners know it. 2 best shows on outdoor tv. Sure have enjoyed the new show called western hunter too. More about the journey than a kill over a feeder or food plot.


----------



## wileywapati

"Duke, explain in rational terms why you hate Ted Nugent. No name calling just tell me how terrible of a person he is and don't use the above links to do it for you. I've looked at the links you posted and it doesn't change how I feel about him, I could post hundreds of links of Nugent that show how on the money he really is about things. Nugent is who he is and doesn't care what others like you think about him. He goes after life 100% and just like anyone else he is human and makes mistakes and does dumb things from time to time. Radical?? Really?? How about explaining that one? It is really easy to just go off on people online, I'm sure you'd be just as vocal and tough in a room alone with Nugent right??
I'd love to shake his hand and tell him thanks for being who he is and not letting the liberals get to him!!"

Well lets begin with the whole Vietnam deferment, ( politically correct verbiage so as not to offend ) I call it draft dodging. There are various accounts as to how he was declared 4F but lets just leave it at he didn't go.

Move on to his sexual conquest with a young lady, who he wished to marry but couldn't because of her age. Well good old Uncle Ted ( Literally ) talked her parents in to turning over legal guardianship of her to him. Non PC definition. Pedophile.

California conviction for game related lawbreaking. Non PC definition. Poacher

Alaska conviction for game related lawbreaking. Non PC definition. Poacher

These are facts, NOT DEBATABLE. 

The hypocrite has the guts to wrap himself in the Constitution and flag but when his time came to pay the bill via service to his country he ran and hid like a coward.

Does this sound like a stable upstanding individual you wish to have carry the flag for your cause?? Not taking in to account the vitriol that spews from his irrational mouth every time he speaks.


----------



## .45

martymcfly73 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more "Douchebag" stuff, please.
> 
> 
> 
> You serious? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Denver bronco term is offensive in Canadaland.
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Springville Shooter

I appreciate Ted for the good that he has done for our cause while fully recognizing his eccentricies and other issues that are less than commendable. I often wonder what some of those who put him down would look like if their lives were as transparent as his. I bet some folks who like to spread smear speech on here wouldn't outclass Terrible Ted if all their dirty deeds were on the table alongside his. That being said, I am noticing that I appreciate his obscure antics less and less as I get older and more educated.-----SS


----------



## GaryFish

I don't know the guy - never met him, so I really can't comment on him as a person.

I know that I have watched his hunting show, and I don't care for it. He comes across as a ******* thrill-killer, not a hunter. In my view, his show portrays every bad stereotype about hunters that exists. My opinion is that his portrayal of hunters on his show does far more harm for our hunting community than any other good he might do otherwise, but that's just me. Others like his style so I guess that is the free market at work. I choose not to watch his show.


----------



## .45

GaryFish said:


> I don't know the guy - never met him, so I really can't comment on him as a person.
> 
> I know that I have watched his hunting show, and I don't care for it. He comes across as a ******* thrill-killer, not a hunter. In my view, his show portrays every bad stereotype about hunters that exists. My opinion is that his portrayal of hunters on his show does far more harm for our hunting community than any other good he might do otherwise, but that's just me. Others like his style so I guess that is the free market at work. I choose not to watch his show.


Unbelievable....simply unbelievable.... :roll:

For once, I finally agree with you GaryFish, don't get used to it....


----------



## hoghunter011583

Hey being a pervert and draft dodge never slowed bill clinton down! At Least these are things Uncle Ted did 30+ years ago!
I don't know Ted Nugent and I don't think he is Jesus so I would expect him to have some dirt on him, you know if you had your whole life opened up to the public you would have a whole lot of explaining to do also! Anyone who thinks different is in for a surprise when they meet their Maker!!
I do however love his unapologetic stance on guns and the state of the country. I think he does go over board with a lot of the things he does and I am so glad to see someone doing that instead of being scared to say what they think cause someone is going to get offended.
The best thing I ever heard him say is "a bullet in the bad guys head is my idea of good gun control".... hell yeah I like this guy he has common sence which is missing from most Americans today. I'll bet you anything that if he were president we would be in much better shape right now!!


----------



## bwhntr

+100!!! Good post.


----------



## silentstalker

Good points Gordy. I had no idea about the girl. If thats true that is not cool. As for dodging the draft. That was wrong. No doubt about it. I think he has done a ton of benefits in support of those who do fight for our freedoms. Perhaps he knows he wussed out and is trying to make up for it. I am willing to forgive someone for mistakes made in their youth. We all made them. Some worse than others. I still think good press defending our rights is a good thing even if its over the top. To each his own i guess.


----------



## richardjb

For anyone willing to ACTUALLY look it up, the truth is there. He had a student deferment, then afterwards was never called. His crapping the pants story was just that, a story to a punk at High Times magazine in England. Not one person has come forward with first hand knowledge to support it. You would think someone would remember that. ODD? Now Cheech and Chong actually went to Canada to dodge the draft. Those are true bonifide draft dodgers. Please get your terminology correct. As far as the girl, have any of you seen her pics? You would have given your right teste to be next to her. Not sure if there was charges or not. But go ahead and believe what ya want. Enjoy keeping the lies going, Ted thrives on it.


----------



## wyogoob

Never let the truth stand in the way of a good story.
_Thomas Jefferson_


----------



## wileywapati

Rich I didn't bring up the rumor of him and his hygiene. Regardless I had two brothers that went in this cowards place.

So if an underage girl is hot enough pedophilia is accepted?? YGBFSM!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

richardjb said:


> Some folks just can't stand successful people who give back to the sportsmen and women, along with our troops. Sad really. Because life has allowed him to purchase land, and do with it as he sees fit, you want to fault him? Because he gives back with his Kamp For Kids, you want to fault him? Because he gives back to the Wounded Warrior programs, you want to fault him? Because he stands up loud and proud about YOUR 2nd Amendent rights, you want to fault him? Because he stands up to Washington over the stupid things they do, you want to fault him? REALLY? Some folks need to look inward to see what they do to increase the quality of life around them and others. Myself included. But go ahead and criticize him for hunting high fence on 1000's of arces, not a back 40, not that it should matter. Or criticize him when he hunts Canada, Alaska,Washington, Africa, or anywhere else, because he can. What is wrong with this? Really?


Well said. Uncle Ted is my hero. NOBODY is as proactive as him or does more for our sport and our heritage. He plays a mean guitar too... 8)

The havenots will always hate the haves...


----------



## Uni

I don't personally like Ted or his shows, however, he has done more for hunting conservation and gun rights than I (or most of us)ever will.

If he wants to High Fence hunt, good for him. It's just not my way of hunting. No one should act like their way of hunting is superior to any others. If it is done legally, more power to you.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

wileywapati said:


> Rich I didn't bring up the rumor of him and his hygiene. Regardless I had two brothers that went in this cowards place.
> 
> *So if an underage girl is hot enough pedophilia is accepted*?? YGBFSM!!


She was 17 Gordy. If all the "men" out there who've boinked a 17 year old were to suddenly have their hair turn blue, there would be a LOT of blue haired guys running around right now. Pedophiles? No. Living the rock and role dream nobody wants to talk about? Yes.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

And By The Way Gordy, My dad's draft number for the Vietnam war came up THREE times, AFTER he was denied entrance into the Airforce to fly F-4's because of his eyesight. The first deferral came when he married my mother. The second deferral came when he was still married and enrolled in School at the U. The third time his draft number came up was three days after I was born. My mother had to hobble down to the state with my birth certificate in hand with bleeding stitches between her legs to keep him out of that POS war. You callin HIM a draft dodger too? Idiot!


----------



## elk22hunter

Who else wrote a letter to Joe Biden?

NUGENT: Open letter to Joe Biden on guns

'Gun control' won't save lives

Joe,

Congratulations on your appointment to lead a presidential commission to end gun-related violence.

As a National Rifle Association board member, husband, father, grandfather, law enforcement officer and genuinely concerned American, I too want nothing more than to see evil, senseless massacres stopped. I concur with the president and caring people everywhere: It's time to end these slaughters.

As you gather your team to study massacres and how to stop them, I offer to you my services and a lifetime of expertise on guns in all their implementations. While I strongly differ with President Obama on many issues, I agree with him that we must work with all we can possibly muster to end these tragedies.

As you begin to formulate your thoughts on how to proceed with your task, I hope your starting point is to provide the president with the facts regarding these slaughters and to offer him common-sense recommendations that are void of a political agenda and will actually make a meaningful difference. If the American people smell a political agenda here, that will only bog down our efforts.

In the spirit of goodwill and a deep desire to end gut-wrenching, incredibly sad and senseless rampages, I offer you the following recommendations:

I encourage you to persuade the president to lead this effort by providing a number of public service announcements. The announcements should include watching out for each other, encouraging parents to be more involved in their children's lives regarding entertainment choices, and knowing various indicators we should watch for in people who are unstable.

Clearly, the focus on solving these mass murders must be on the mentally ill. In almost every instance of mass killing, there were ample red flags and warning alarms that either were avoided or were not acted upon by mental health professionals, family members, friends and acquaintances. While I deeply respect an individual's privacy and civil liberties, the American people need basic awareness of what indicators to look for regarding potentially violent, psychotic people. Our collective safety begins with being collectively vigilant.

You will find in your assessment that all of the massacres have occurred in gun-free zones. What gun-free zones create is an environment where good people are unarmed and virtually defenseless against an unstable person intent on committing mass murder. Gun-free zones are modern killing fields. I implore you to recommend that Congress pass a law to ban gun-free zones immediately.

Just like your full-time, armed security detail, qualified citizens with authorized, legal concealed-carry permits should be able to carry weapons virtually everywhere to protect themselves, their loved ones and innocents.

I also implore you to strongly consider recommending that trained school officials have access to weapons to protect students. Just as airline pilots may have access to a weapon to prevent another Sept. 11 mass murder, school officials also should be trained to stop shooting sprees at our schools.

I don't encourage you to recommend a ban on any weapon, magazine capacity or type of ammunition. That won't accomplish anything other than prevent the 99.9 percent of responsible, law-abiding Americans from enjoying these modern weapons as we do now. We should never recommend or develop public policy that restricts the rights of the good guys based upon what evil people do or might do. If that were the case, alcohol still would be banned. As you may know, drunk drivers kill an estimated 12,000 Americans each year and hurt tens of thousands more.

I encourage you also to keep this misnamed "gun violence" in perspective. While all deaths are tragic, the vast majority of gun-related murders and violence are committed by gang members who do not use guns that look like - but do not perform like - military assault weapons. The majority of crimes that involve a firearm are committed with handguns. I concurred with you back in 2008 when you stated, "If [Mr. Obama] tries to fool with my Beretta, he's got a problem." I trust you still maintain those sentiments.

Again, I offer you my services and a lifetime of expertise. I look forward to hearing from you.

Sincerely,

Ted Nugent


----------



## richardjb

Thanks for sharing Teds letter. Ted loves when his message reaches the masses.


----------



## hoghunter011583

TEX-O-BOB said:


> And By The Way Gordy, My dad's draft number for the Vietnam war came up THREE times, AFTER he was denied entrance into the Airforce to fly F-4's because of his eyesight. The first deferral came when he married my mother. The second deferral came when he was still married and enrolled in School at the U. The third time his draft number came up was three days after I was born. My mother had to hobble down to the state with my birth certificate in hand with bleeding stitches between her legs to keep him out of that POS war. You callin HIM a draft dodger too? Idiot!


I go tno problem with guys trying to get out of that war, if was a set up and the guys that went got screwed!!!


----------



## hoghunter011583

That letter doesn't sound like some over the top radical wrote it. It just goes to show that Ted knows how to work an audience and his over the top attitude is a way of advertisement. If you listen to what he is saying though, he is very level headed and well spoken! Look past the man and look at the message, liberals need to learn that. If they did they would see obama for what he is, looks good sounds good so they love him. If they looked past the good lookin soundin man they would hear the real message of NAZI ism coming out of obama's mouth everytime he opens it!!!!


----------



## Renegade

I find it humorous that so many can complain about Ted's ethics & methods & announce how radical & terrible he is on a thread about him getting more & more awards.


----------



## goofy elk

In 1979, I went to SLC and watched Ted blow the freak'in roof off the ol' salt pace!

Who would have dreamed back then Ted would become a hunter and fantastic gun advicate.

The letter to Joe Biden is a perfect example why 2nd amendent supporters should back him 100%...


----------



## elk22hunter

Its OBVIOUS that Ted and I are Tight!


----------



## richardjb

goofy elk said:


> In 1979, I went to SLC and watched Ted blow the freak'in roof off the ol' salt pace!
> 
> Who would have dreamed back then Ted would become a hunter and fantastic gun advicate.
> 
> The letter to Joe Biden is a perfect example why 2nd amendent supporters should back him 100%...


I've been to 3 shows in the last 5 years, 2 in Nevada and 1 out at Green River, Wyo 2 summers ago. The man still rocks, plus he has Derek St. Holmes back singing for him again. 64 and still rocking. He's going in to replace his knees very soon. Jumping off them speaker towers took their toll.


----------



## .45

elk22hunter said:


> Its OBVIOUS that Ted and I are Tight!


Which one is Ted?? :?


----------



## Uni

.45 said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its OBVIOUS that Ted and I are Tight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is Ted?? :?
Click to expand...

Obviously, the one in red.


----------



## wileywapati

Good for you guys!! Hitch you wagon to whatever pedophile,
Poacher, coward you wish. 

Tex trying to equate what that coward Nugent did to bad vision
Is quite a freaking reach don't you think??

Look poachers use weapons to kill wildlife in the woods? Are 
You willing to have your name attached to them?? Pedophiles
Own guns do you want a guy that hit a underage girl carrying
Your flag?? 

Just cause a celebrity is willing to speak up for your cause you
Feel the need to bow at his feet is idiocy. What about a guy like
Tom Selleck?? Gerald Mcraney?? Shane Mahoney?? James Hetfield from
Metallica?? How many of you even knew that he hunts??

There are men that aren't paid to come sit at a table and sign
Your paper that get things done. 

Judas Priest examine what you are willing to sell your soul for


----------



## goofy elk

^^^Judas Priest,,,,Looks like the mad man in doing the typing right here :!: ^^


----------



## wileywapati

So let me ask you Goofy, do you think the anti gun people 
Are looking at Ted as a worthy opponent in this debate 
Or do you think they are throwing him up as the poster boy
For gun control?? 

Get out of your Utah blinders for once and look at the big
Picture. 

He's doing more for gun control as the psycho gun owner 
Than he is doing for our cause. 

If any of you even care to keep your gun rights it will
Be in spite of what this a hole does not because of him

Ted is a freaking laughingstock!!


----------



## richardjb

Some folks use emotion to put up ideas in a debate, others use facts. I'll stick with the facts.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

It is threads that turn out like this that turn people away. For a site that constantly removes political threads because "it doesn't do politics", it sure can be a dramatic group. Talking down, name calling, ridiculing. It's all here. the nations Capitol has nothing on the UWN.


----------



## goofy elk

OMG Wiley, I can hear ya beating the crap out of your keyboard 
clear thru the internet :shock: :!:


----------



## 35whelen

I like the Nuge. I also like Tred Barta


----------



## elk22hunter

I can't figure out why "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone" keeps coming to mind. 
Holy moly, people need to get off of their hi horse. I will guarantee that Ted Nugent is a much different person at 60+ than he was in his 20's. He is no total hero in my book. I watched his concert on TV a couple of months ago and right in the same sentence of praising some little girls for standing up for good things, he dropped a couple of bombs. I can't figure that kind of stuff out but am dern glad that he is a sportsman that stands up for what he believes and in most of those issues, he believes the same as me. He just happens to be more vocal than I.
I just told Shawn Michaels at the ATA how cool it was when I saw Ted on Mcmillan river adventures. He was talking about his "Passion" for the outdoors while holding his moose. He looked up, thanked his Dad, Fred Bear and a few others. He then looked at the camera and tried to speak again of his love of the outdoors and doing what he does. He had to fight the words out through his crackling voice and tears. I have it recorded on my DVR and protected. I want to show everyone and would post it on here if I knew how. Very few people have planted thousands of trees for wildlife to to better our earth. Ted "Does" when others complain about how he displays his Passion. Sorry but I don't get some of you.


----------



## richardjb

One word-PASSION!


----------



## muzzlehutn

Uncle Ted 'Backstrap assassin' Nugent has my vote any day. I think a couple of you fellers on here have a WEEEE GOOOD GOLLLY bit of Trophy wife envy. With him packin ol Shemane on his side. Im not one one to dis on the "sweet spirt" "good cook" lookin ladys Cause Beauty is only a light switch away.


----------



## ridgetop

wileywapati said:


> So let me ask you Goofy, do you think the anti gun people
> Are looking at Ted as a worthy opponent in this debate
> Or do you think they are throwing him up as the poster boy
> For gun control??
> 
> Get out of your Utah blinders for once and look at the big
> Picture.
> 
> He's doing more for gun control as the psycho gun owner
> Than he is doing for our cause.
> 
> If any of you even care to keep your gun rights it will
> Be in spite of what this a hole does not because of him
> 
> Ted is a freaking laughingstock!!


Wiley,
You sure are a tough guy behind your computer screen!
Right now, I see you as an embarrassment to the UWC.


----------



## richardjb

Like it was said before, listen to the message. We all have a stake in this. Some want to believe in the petty gossip, and others look for the truth. Everyone gets duped sometimes, and I'm sure Ted would say the same. The key is to keep an open mind, and not let preconceived notions from tainted opinions sway your judgement. Let the facts speak for themselves. Again, go to "tednugent.com" and ask the man! He aint afraid.


----------



## richardjb

I would like to thank the mods for not wacking this thread. Things we speak of here need to be said. As gun owners and sportsmen/women, views need to be shared, to get rid of the baggage we are forced to carry. "One for all, All for one!" "United we stand, divided we fall!"


----------



## treedagain

ridgetop said:


> wileywapati said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me ask you Goofy, do you think the anti gun people
> Are looking at Ted as a worthy opponent in this debate
> Or do you think they are throwing him up as the poster boy
> For gun control??
> 
> Get out of your Utah blinders for once and look at the big
> Picture.
> 
> He's doing more for gun control as the psycho gun owner
> Than he is doing for our cause.
> 
> If any of you even care to keep your gun rights it will
> Be in spite of what this a hole does not because of him
> 
> Ted is a freaking laughingstock!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wiley,
> You sure are a tough guy behind your computer screen!
> Right now, I see you as an embarrassment to the UWC.
Click to expand...

+1 ridgetop, the UWN has lost my support, i would be embarrassed to be affiliated with them in any capacity. you just set your cause back more than a few steps


----------



## wileywapati

Ridge, what does me being a tough guy or not
Have to do with anything in this discussion. By the
Way I'm not, just a fat old bald dude. 

I find it ironic that you would condemn UWC for having 
A bigmouth like me that speaks his mind, while giving a guy 
That has plead out two poaching cases in the last five years 
The benefit of the doubt. Speaking of facts, don't let his criminal
Record get in the way while you are on your hunt for facts. 

No wonder Utah is the fraud Capitol of the world!!

If you don't support UWC because of my views, that would be 
Your problem, not theirs.


----------



## wileywapati

Also what would lead any of you to believe
That I am somehow in a leadership 
Position with UWC?? I am not, I am one of
A couple waterfowl advisors. Nothing more. 

Crucify UWC and support a twice convicted
Poacher. 

Makes sense to me.


----------



## ridgetop

wileywapati said:


> Also what would lead any of you to believe
> That I am somehow in a leadership
> Position with UWC?? I am not, I am one of
> A couple waterfowl advisors. Nothing more.
> 
> Crucify UWC and support a twice convicted
> Poacher.
> 
> Makes sense to me.


Well Wiley, you are advertising UWC in your signature.

We could also substitute UWC with BOU. 
Does anyone else find what Wiley is saying a little hypocritical?
Also Wiley, I personally have never said anything about supporting Ted's actions.
Not sure were you came up with that?


----------



## wyogoob

richardjb said:


> I would like to thank the mods for not wacking this thread. Things we speak of here need to be said. It's not what you say but how you say it. Follow the rules. As gun owners and sportsmen/women, views need to be shared, to get rid of the baggage we are forced to carry. "One for all, All for one!" "United we stand, divided we fall!"


----------



## wileywapati

Gotcha Ridge, you just wanted to have 
A - - - - measuring contest with me. 

How's that going for ya??


----------



## wileywapati

Also Ridge to be a hypocrite, in this specific
Case I would need to be a multiple time convicted
Game law violator and convicted of violating
The Lacey Act on top of the poaching convictions. 

Since I have never done any of the above
It would kind of set aside your hypocrite 
Argument a bit.


----------



## Uni

You would be a hypocrite if you ever killed an animal after non lethally wounding a different animal during the same hunt. Which sadly happens hundreds (if not thousands) of times in this state every year.


----------



## Renegade

These "poaching" violations are weak. What you consider "poaching" in California is legal in Kansas and what you consider "poaching" in one bear unit in Alaska is perfectly legal in the next one over. Get a new argument.


----------



## bwhntr

I find Wiley's comments quite disturbing. I applaud Ted for the work he has done and for his courage to stand up for our rights. He is no saint, but who is? I'm not.

So, it is clear you don't want Ted to speak up for sportsman in our country. Is there anyone else you would like to ban from speaking up? I am sure according to your views I shouldn't have a right to speak up for our rights. Who else? Do you have s list of people unacceptable in your eyes?


----------



## hoghunter011583

Wiley have you ever boken a law?


----------



## hoghunter011583

I guess I can't say anything cause I once shot 2 coots over my limit in Louisiana. I had shot my limit but a cripple was swimming off. I took aim a fired and hit 2 others with stray shot. So, I now had 2 over my limit, total honest mistake but instead of stuffing them in the mud I took my chances and brought them home, I won't waste an animal I shoot. Got busted on the way in, I explained my situation and the warden shook my hand for not wasting them, he took the 2 birds and I went on my way. Technically I'm a poacher I guess!!
Like I asked Wiley, have you ever broken a law? Not just a game law,, I mean ever???
Have you ever accidentally broken a law and just didn't get busted?


----------



## martymcfly73

I like Ted as an gun/hunting advocate but have a hard time scrubbing from my mind a few of the spandex outfits he worn over the years. That's not ok. I don't care who you are.


----------



## .45

martymcfly73 said:


> I like Ted as an gun/hunting advocate *but have a hard time scrubbing from my mind a few of the spandex outfits he worn over the years. That's not ok. I don't care who you are*.


 -_O-


----------



## Springville Shooter

Why is it impossible to appreciate the good someone does while.....at the same time.....denouncing the stupid things they have done. I think alot of what Ted does is over the top, but all in all I consider him to have alot of entertainment value. I too have been to his shows. In one he shot a flaming arrow into a hanging Saddam Hussein doll. Pretty funny and alot of cajones if you ask me. While I can buy a little eye rolling at his antics, I don't get all-out vile hatred. Maybe Nuge had a couple folks on here in mind when he professed the quote that I use as a signature?------SS


----------



## ridgetop

.45 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Ted as an gun/hunting advocate *but have a hard time scrubbing from my mind a few of the spandex outfits he worn over the years. That's not ok. I don't care who you are*.
> 
> 
> 
> -_O-
Click to expand...

Good one! :lol: 
Wiley, sorry to get you all worked up. You seem to get that way easy. Maybe we should talk about Don Peay and SFW instead?  
Anyway, I once heard a great saying that I think applies here. 
Please don't judge me just because my sins are different from yours.


----------



## hoghunter011583

martymcfly73 said:


> I like Ted as an gun/hunting advocate but have a hard time scrubbing from my mind a few of the spandex outfits he worn over the years. That's not ok. I don't care who you are.


I agree, those is not forgivable!!


----------



## hoghunter011583

-_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


ridgetop said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Ted as an gun/hunting advocate *but have a hard time scrubbing from my mind a few of the spandex outfits he worn over the years. That's not ok. I don't care who you are*.
> 
> 
> 
> -_O-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good one! :lol:
> Wiley, sorry to get you all worked up. You seem to get that way easy. Maybe we should talk about Don Peay and SFW instead?
> Anyway, I once heard a great saying that I think applies here.
> Please don't judge me just because my sins are different from yours.
Click to expand...


----------



## jahan

I love Ted's passion and I agree he can be over the top, but for the most part I think he does a great job with regards to the second amendment. For those of you who watched his debate with Piers, I think he did a great job showing facts and getting his point across.

Second of all wiley is a good guy, but very opinionated, just like good ol Ted. I think it is important that we all remember we live in this great country where we have the right to whatever opinion we want. I don't agree with him on this topic, but it doesn't make him a bad person, it just means he has a different opinion than I do. 

Now carry on.


----------



## GaryFish

Years ago, my Dad and I used to watch Jimmy Houston every Saturday. Bass fishing. Chucking hardware kind of stuff. Even though we didn't have bass within a days drive of where we lived, we loved watching his show. When I was in college, I stopped in at Sportsman's once and he was there promoting some new lure or something and I got a huge swim bait autographed and gave it to my Dad for fathers day. We were big fans. He was the guy that popularized kissing your fish before you released it.

Then a few years after that, a video surfaced of him on a high fence, confined deer shoot. The enclosure was maybe an acre, and they had drugged the buck up so much, a guide had to prop it up against a log so it could stand long enough for Houston to shoot it. After I saw that, I never watched another one of his shows, and we threw away the signed stuff we had. 

I guess my point is that his antics laughing about shooting a deer that was so sedated that it couldn't even stand up turned me off to the point that I'll never support him or his products in the future. I kind of see Ted the same way. I never cared for his music, but no big deal. and everyone was wearing spandex in those days. I am not a hater. I simply do not like the way he portrays hunting on his shows. I think that any good he does by being in the front of gun rights in a very vocal, articulate, and meaningful way is destroyed by his careless representation of our hunting culture. In my view, his antics on his show destroy his credibility on any cause that crosses over into hunting, as gun rights ultimately does. 

I wish our gun community had another Charelton Heston or someone like that, that brought dignity and respectability in leading the charge. We need someone other than a blood thirsty thrill killer if we ever want any credibility. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> Crucify UWC and support a twice convicted
> Poacher.
> 
> Makes sense to me.


Gordy, do you know all the FACTS behind his "poaching" cases? Didn't think so, otherwise you'd probably be singing a different tune. Well, may be not...

Now I'm not going to sit here and say Ted is a total saint because he's not. Some of his antics on stage and in the spotlight aren't what I'd call "good face time" But one thing is for sure, He's 100% American, proactive, in-your-face, get it done, full bluntal Nugeity. He's good for America, and he's good for sportsmen. Like it or not.


----------



## hoghunter011583

Gary fish, I hear ya on what you are saying. What I think I have a problem with is how we butcher our own guys for just being guys!! I mean hunting in general is a thrill kill in the first place. Everyone hunts for a slight different reason, but ANY horn hunter is an EGO hunter PERIOD!! I'm not saying you shouldn't hunt that way at all. Personally I just don't have the time to chase big bucks and bulls so I am happy with anything that puts meat on the table!! I love the scouting and time in the woods if I kill or not. BUT the bottom line is we all get a major rush when we kill, and I'm not going to apologize for that!!
I think we need to look at ourselves a little more and realize that we all are not these noble perfect people. This is where even our founders get thrown under the bus because they owned slaves or whatever. People are going to do bad things and that is why I NEVER just hitch my wagon to a guy and put my faith in him that he will never do anything that I don't like. 
I LOVE Glenn Beck but I also know he has been a dirt ball in the past, he even admits it. Does that mean I don't stand with him because of which side he is on. I've been a dirt ball in the past and still am no saint, does that mean I can't stand up for what is right.
Nugent does things I disagree with for sure, does that mean I have to throw him under the bus? George Washington did things I disaprove of, does that mean I have to throw him under the bus?
I have done things I disaprove of, again, does that mean I can't stand up and say what is right?
Nugent is spot on with his message!!PERIOD you may not like the man but the bottom line. He isn't just some blood thirsty killer, that is his show and it is just that a show. Like others have pointed out, he plants thousands of trees and does TONS of non blood thirsty causes. 
I say to one degree or another ANYONE who hunts is somewhat blood thirsty!!
We are human and we are all a bunch of scum when compared to what is perfect, being able to stand up for what is true and what is right is all I care about and the Nugent does that!! DO YOU??


----------



## GaryFish

I respect where you are coming from Hoghunter. I don't agree with your post, but I respect it. Thirst for blood and killing is not my motivation at all. But that is just me.

Same with you Tex. I respect where you are coming from as well. It is just my opinion that Ted's portrayal of hunting on his show dis-repects the sport, the game, and me as a fellow hunter. And perhaps more importantly, in my view, it harms his credibility as a self-appointed spokesman for our gun community. Not the first time you and I don't agree, but I do respect your view.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

"You gotta kill it before you grill it"

"The beast is dead, long live the beast"

"The only good **** is a dead ****"

"Where have we seen THIS before" (pointing to a bloody arrow)

"Right in the pump station" (pointing to a big bloody arrow hole in a deers chest)

"Ones ethics can only be described by what you do when nobody is looking"

All in-your-face Ted quotes. Find fault with any of those words of wisdom.


----------



## bwhntr

You're arguing with a horse meat eater. Good luck. I read all about Gary and the type of person he is on a Pro-Horse internet blog. Man, I would hate to associate myself with the person they described.


----------



## GaryFish

bwhntr - only half of that stuff you are reading is true. LOVE IT!

Its all good gents. You guys are fans of Ted. I am not. Fair enough. 

Other than that, I have an epic recipe for horse tenderloin fajitas. Good stuff if it is tenderized first.. -O\__-


----------



## bwhntr

8)


----------



## hoghunter011583

Dang, I'm speechless


----------



## elk22hunter

Charlton Heston would be a great advocate. Problem is that he is no longer with us. I like going to Chris Ledoux concerts more than Ted but again he isn't here. We are kind of stuck with what advocates we have. I do like Ted however and although he shoots everything that comes under his stand whether doe or spike or monster, he is a great advocate and in a position to do so. He has worked an entire lifetime to place himself where he can be heard. He is a bit crazed but he is SMART, and uses words that I have never heard of. He is eloquent in his speaking and I am glad that he loves what I love because I would hate having him on the other team.


----------



## .45

elk22hunter said:


> Charlton Heston would be a great advocate. Problem is that he is no longer with us. I like going to Chris Ledoux concerts more than Ted but again he isn't here. We are kind of stuck with what advocates we have. I do like Ted however and although he shoots everything that comes under his stand whether doe or spike or monster, he is a great advocate and in a position to do so. He has worked an entire lifetime to place himself where he can be heard. He is a bit crazed but he is SMART, and *uses words that I have never heard of*. He is eloquent in his speaking and I am glad that he loves what I love because I would hate having him on the other team.


You've heard 'em before, you just ignore them...


----------



## elk22hunter

Haha, .45 you are a funny boy. Ignore is not the word, FORGET is the word. You are older than me and that is saying A LOT!!!


----------



## Dunkem

Can you say Cat Scratch Fever :shock:


----------



## hoghunter011583

I don't like to say it cause it brings back bad memories!! I don't want to talk about it


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

GaryFish said:


> bwhntr - only half of that stuff you are reading is true. LOVE IT!
> 
> Its all good gents. You guys are fans of Ted. I am not. Fair enough.
> 
> Other than that, I have an epic recipe for horse tenderloin fajitas. Good stuff if it is tenderized first.. -O\__-


 -_O- I think this is the first time I've laughed with you instead of at you... Times they are a changin!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Dunkem said:


> Can you say Cat Scratch Fever :shock:


Hell, I can recite the whole song... 8) Lived it for a while too... :twisted:


----------



## richardjb

Ze Wango Ze Tango!!!!


----------



## Dunkem

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Dunkem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say Cat Scratch Fever :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I can recite the whole song... 8) Lived it for a while too... :twisted:
Click to expand...

Ya I know, aged me 10 years :V|:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Oh, I dunno about aging me ten years... Like Ted I was clean and sober, I was just addicted to the Wang Dang Sweet Poontang!


----------



## richardjb

I had a thing for "Little Miss Dangerous"!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

richardjb said:


> I had a thing for "Little Miss Dangerous"!


Yup, he actually wrote that song for his 17 year old girlfriend. You know, the one Gordy thinks he's a pedophile for being with...


----------



## wileywapati

Jeff Foiles, Troy Gentry, Jimmy Houston, Kirt Darner and Ted Nugent

All the same to me


----------



## bwhntr

Avoiding the questions Wiley?


----------



## wileywapati

Which question??


----------



## quakeycrazy

Dukes_Daddy said:


> He should get the Denver Bronco Award. Shooting fenced exotics coming to bait from a treestand on your back 40 is not hunting. My special award to him would be "Wango Douchebaggery Tango".
> 
> My vote would be Randy Newberg of On Your Own Adventures. Public land on your own hunting. He is my hero.


I wonder if your teacher knows you are skipping PE right now to run your mouth on things you have no clue about....


----------



## bwhntr

wileywapati said:


> Which question??


Actually there are several that have been asked of you. Here is one:



bwhntr said:


> I find Wiley's comments quite disturbing. I applaud Ted for the work he has done and for his courage to stand up for our rights. He is no saint, but who is? I'm not.
> 
> So, it is clear you don't want Ted to speak up for sportsman in our country. Is there anyone else you would like to ban from speaking up? I am sure according to your views I shouldn't have a right to speak up for our rights. Who else? Do you have s list of people unacceptable in your eyes?


----------



## wileywapati

BW I answered that question several pages back. Mcraney, Mahoney, Selleck or Hetfield was my reply if we are looking for celebrities. 

Any other questions I may have missed??


----------



## wileywapati

Tex I am as aware as the next guy about what he plead to. Baiting, transporting and killing an antler restricted deer in California. Failing to punch a bear tag as required after wounding a bear in Alaska and transporting an illegally killed bear violating the Lacey Act.

Of course he didn't know he couldn't do any of the above right??


----------



## wileywapati

wileywapati said:


> Jeff Foiles, Troy Gentry, Jimmy Houston, Kirt Darner and Ted Nugent
> 
> All the same to me


Answer to who I DON'T WANT speaking for me.


----------



## bwhntr

Awesome...Lets call you WileyTheSaint from here on out since you have no sins.


----------



## wileywapati

Did I say that BW??? Pretty sure that I said I didn't want Ted Nugent a twice convicted poacher and flame throwing vitriol spewer being the face of the gun owner / hunting community.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter

So I have a question....I was 22..I married a girl who was 17 (4 months from 18). We have been happily married for 16 years...have 3 wonderful children and could not be happier. Am I a pedophile??? 

Ted does some crazy things....but he is PASSIONATE about protecting our rights. Do I agree with every form..NO...but he does a lot of good things for the industry. 

This site is so full of self indulgent, arrogant, self righteous people it makes it hard to filter all the crap and get to the good that I have learned here. 

Ughh....


----------



## bwhntr

Yes, according to WileyTheSaint, you are a pedophile. 


...You're probably a poacher too.


----------



## wileywapati

So FLEH you've got 16 years of marriage behind you..... How many days do you think the actual pedophile was with his 17 year old??? You were 22 he was 30. Not quite the same thing.


----------



## gwailow

I've had the opportunity of dealing with Ted a little bit. He's a crazy SOB when the camera is on, or when he's on stage. Once he's settled down and you can sit and talk with him, he is quite an intelligent and knowledgeable dude. He is informed not only about the things he is passionate about, but he is also very informed regarding the other side of the fence and those that oppose what he is passionate about. That's something many of us are unable to stake claim to. Yeah he is crazy, he is also under a microscope though and is being watched constantly. Last time I talked with him we discussed the Alaska ordeal, maybe he's a heck of a liar but I didn't feel like he was lying when he told me how that went down. To each his own though. 

Personally, I hate that celebrities think they have as much "power" and "entitlement" to speak for everyone else. However, in this day and age where there are tons and tons of "celebrities" who are against our way of life, I'm glad that we have someone like Ted who is unafraid and educated enough to put others in their place.


----------



## wileywapati

G that's my point!!! The people that are calling
Their Representatives, Senators and Governor's
Are not seeing that side of Ted. They are seeing
The sideshow saying the President they just
Elected is trying to murder or imprison him. 

If you were a business owner would you let
Sideshow Ted close deals for you?? Would
You let sideshow Ted interact with your customers
In a professional business environment?

This gun deal is going to come down to
Who the American public has more trust in
And wether they feel strongly enough to pick
Up their phones or send an e mail. This needs
To be sold to the public not jammed up their
Back pockets by a lunatic.


----------



## richardjb

Maybe you could ask a couple of the vendors, out of thousands, that have used Ted to endorse their products. Or don't they count as business owners? Or ask the event organizers that booked Ted for the Expo 2 years ago. They were real happy to get the people drawn in their door BECAUSE of Ted, not in spite of Ted. Ted was the keynote speaker at the auction, besides doing a talk and signing during the show. FACTS!


----------



## Finnegan

It's easy to get applause and adoration from your own camp.

It's something else to campaign for the cause by educating and persuading people.

Sure, Nugent can talk the trash that some would like to say. But really, do you think there was ever a single non-hunter who listened to your uncle and then thought, hey, he's right. Hunting is good?

Do you think there was ever an anti-hunter anywhere who spent even an instant reconsidering his opinions as a result of anything that ever came out of Nugent's mouth?

To be fair, I've never once heard (read) Nugent say that either one of those goals was his purpose. Okay. So what's he doing? Seems to me he just says whatever he needs to say to stay on camera. And the choir sings hallelujah.

Meantime, the majority of Americans are non-hunters. Fret as you might about anti-hunters, the truth is that their power is in numbers. So I think it behooves the hunting tradition, (who the hell uses "behooves" in a sentence?), to persuade as many of those non-hunters as we can. Far as I've seen, Nugent is a detriment in that effort. If I based my knowledge of hunters solely on him, hunters are insulting, superior, self-entitled, threatening and definitely aggressive people. With weapons.

Sorry, but that don't win the hearts and minds...

If hunting is to continue, it will only do so with the consent of non-hunters.

So y'all will excuse me if I'd rather respect hunters like wiley... real people 24/7 who dare roll up their sleeves, get in the fight and change some minds.


----------



## Renegade

You certainly make a lot of accusations of intentions & assumptions. You are certainly entitled to your opinion, even have the right to present it as fact. It's not fact though.


----------



## treedagain

Wiley, i am sure your a democrat.....think Bill Clinton, Gary Hart, John Edwards and even JFK...all CHEATERS AND LIARS....



wileywapati said:


> Jeff Foiles, Troy Gentry, Jimmy Houston, Kirt Darner and Ted Nugent
> 
> All the same to me


----------



## wileywapati

Against better judgement I'll bite Treed. 
How did the vitriol and rhetoric end up last
November?? Did the tactic work or are we 
Now facing Obama v2??

Liar?? Really?? Is Bush still looking for 
All of those WMD's or is he helping OJ 
Find the real killer? 

Exactly what I'm talking about. Try this tactic
With guns and we'll be hunting with single
Shots.


----------



## wileywapati

Treed one question for you. 

Can you support any of the guys in the quote
You pasted in your last post??


----------



## hoghunter011583

wileywapati said:


> So FLEH you've got 16 years of marriage behind you..... How many days do you think the actual pedophile was with his 17 year old??? You were 22 he was 30. Not quite the same thing.


HAH ok, it was still under age!! GEEEZ Wiley, you never did answer my questions, go back and find them and then answer them. Not that it matters cause I have no respect for you anyway and I've never said that about anyone on this forum before.
Bottom line is I think you'd love to have the platform that Nugent has and all you do is point out his faults. I totally agree, the man has faults, HE IS A MAN for God's sake!!
does he speak truth or not? 
I don't put my faith in any man, I do join sides with guys and gals that speak the truth and stand for man's freedom. How he chooses to deal with his ladies and kill his animals is his personal life. Trust me I don't agree with them but it is his business!
Wiley here are a few more questions for you, did you get married before you stole your women's innocents? Have you ever lied? Have you ever had a bad thought about your parents? Have you ever looked at another women other than the one you are with?
If so, then you are going to hell and nothing you say even matters!!!!!!! IF we are to live be your judgmental views!! I don't think you have a negative view of Ted because of a couple things he did wrong in his past, or how he hunts, I think you don't like where he is coming from period. He is to plain spoken and blunt and to honest for you. I agree he is an ego freak but I don't care, I want plain spoken blunt kiss my [email protected]# this is who I am Truth and nothing but the Truth!


----------



## Dweeker10

Wiley and Finn I've been reading and enjoying the drama it's pretty entertaining actually just wondering what you guys do on a national level to promote hunting and gun rights ???? What anti hunting groups have you spoken with recently Finn??? You guys are preaching to a bunch of HUNTERS on a utah based website and telling all of us that the guys talking to the anti hunters are doing a crappy job... Does anyone else think that's weird?? Give credit where credit is due and if you can do better we want you speaking up not just on some hunting forum i mean speak up to those that matter cant wait to hear what you guys have to say we will be waiting. I don't do much but I'm grateful for ALL those that do


----------



## elk22hunter

I am going to let Ted defend his self. Keep in mind the Lunatic that some on her have been describing. If you watch this video and can still say that he is a crazed lunatic that we should not have as a spokesperson, then add me to that list of so called crazies because Ted and I see perfectly eye to eye on my love of hunting and who I should spend my hunts with.


----------



## richardjb

Exactly 22. He is nothing but positive energy in everything he does. He hates to defend anything, rather he relishes promoting all things hunting, BOR and the Constitution. Someone mentioned he doesn't turn people to our side. How does a person try to quantify this, without really researching what Ted does. He is always working with city kids in his Kamp for Kids program, along with them are their parents. He brings in all sorts of news folks(TV, radio and publications) to get his(our) message out there. BTW, check out CNN on the 29th. Ted did an all day affair with them today at his Texas ranch. Should be great.


----------



## muzzlehutn

Man wiley yous one dumb Coyote... Get what ya thinks a fool proof idea to get that Roadrunner (Ted) Just to have it blow up... ACME Style. Ted Nugent has done more for young kids to get them into the outdoors in one week then many of us do in a lifetime. Ya he's done wrong and ends each one of his shows telling you to check the regs so you dont do wrong. Like him or hate him. If you can do a better job then he can you got your work cut out for you.


----------



## richardjb

Here is another couple tidbits for the haters. Ted IS a bonafied LEO. He can carry anywhere in the US of A. I guess they let anyone do that nowadays. Even 4F draft dodgers, pediphiles and poachers, if you believe that. He has not had his hunting privileges taken from ANY other compact state. This tells me the charges were trumped up by zelots looking for a trophy and men of reason are not going to press it in the compact states. But go ahead, tell us more about your feelings and emotions on the subject of why Ted is NOT the right man at the right time to further our cause, while the majority know otherwise. Please reread about "Cannibals and useful idiots", As it pertains to sportsmen and defenders of our rights. Some here may think I'm just a Ted nut from way back when. This is far from the truth. I have really only been in tune with Ted in the last 7 or 8 years because of his activisim. Call me naive. This 53 yr old hunter/military man came to understand that hitching a wagon to his cause was parimount to keeping us free and safe. No one else is out there doing it like he is. Hell, I was a dumbass democrat until I was 40. Then I heard the loud popping noise of my head being released from my Anal Sphinter. This old dog can learn new tricks. And his music Rocks! Perfect!


----------



## ridgetop

richardjb said:


> Here is another couple tidbits for the haters. Ted IS a bonafied LEO. He can carry anywhere in the US of A. I guess they let anyone do that nowadays. Even 4F draft dodgers, pediphiles and poachers, if you believe that. He has not had his hunting privileges taken from ANY other compact state. This tells me the charges were trumped up by zelots looking for a trophy and men of reason are not going to press it in the compact states. But go ahead, tell us more about your feelings and emotions on the subject of why Ted is NOT the right man at the right time to further our cause, while the majority know otherwise. Please reread about "Cannibals and useful idiots", As it pertains to sportsmen and defenders of our rights. Some here may think I'm just a Ted nut from way back when. This is far from the truth. I have really only been in tune with Ted in the last 7 or 8 years because of his activisim. Call me naive. This 53 yr old hunter/military man came to understand that hitching a wagon to his cause was parimount to keeping us free and safe. No one else is out there doing it like he is. Hell, I was a dumbass democrat until I was 40. Then I heard the loud popping noise of my head being released from my Anal Sphinter. This old dog can learn new tricks. And his music Rocks! Perfect!


richard, your invited to my campfire anytime. 
I like your attitude. 8)


----------



## bwhntr

Dweeker10 said:


> Wiley and Finn I've been reading and enjoying the drama it's pretty entertaining actually just wondering what you guys do on a national level to promote hunting and gun rights ???? What anti hunting groups have you spoken with recently Finn??? You guys are preaching to a bunch of HUNTERS on a utah based website and telling all of us that the guys talking to the anti hunters are doing a crappy job... Does anyone else think that's weird?? Give credit where credit is due and if you can do better we want you speaking up not just on some hunting forum i mean speak up to those that matter cant wait to hear what you guys have to say we will be waiting. I don't do much but I'm grateful for ALL those that do


Don't expect any change in attitude from either of our left wing "hunting" supporters. Wiley and Finn are doing what they do best. Support the left and talk down on their "peers"...you know, their fellow sportsmen that don't roll up their sleeves and do anything. :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

richardjb said:


> Here is another couple tidbits for the haters. Ted IS a bonafied LEO. He can carry anywhere in the US of A. I guess they let anyone do that nowadays. Even 4F draft dodgers, pediphiles and poachers, if you believe that. He has not had his hunting privileges taken from ANY other compact state. This tells me the charges were trumped up by zelots looking for a trophy and men of reason are not going to press it in the compact states. But go ahead, tell us more about your feelings and emotions on the subject of why Ted is NOT the right man at the right time to further our cause, while the majority know otherwise. Please reread about "Cannibals and useful idiots", As it pertains to sportsmen and defenders of our rights. Some here may think I'm just a Ted nut from way back when. This is far from the truth. I have really only been in tune with Ted in the last 7 or 8 years because of his activisim. Call me naive. This 53 yr old hunter/military man came to understand that hitching a wagon to his cause was parimount to keeping us free and safe. No one else is out there doing it like he is. Hell, I was a dumbass democrat until I was 40. Then I heard the loud popping noise of my head being released from my Anal Sphinter. This old dog can learn new tricks. And his music Rocks! Perfect!


Great post. I was a Ted nut from WAAAAY back in the day when I was sitting in 7th grade back in 1976 and heard Cat Scratch Fever for the first time. I was hooked and cooked on Ted and the rock and role lifestyle from the get-go. Then I got to know Ted as the environmentalist, the hunter, and the spokesman for our rights. I developed a whole new level of respect and appreciation for him. He's not perfect. In fact, I had to put him in his place once. When he came to town with ZZ Top I took my son Hunter who was at the time in 7th grade to his first concert. My friend in the local 99 stage hand union got us back stage and after the show we got to go back and meet him. When I introduced my son to Ted he shook his hand and asked him if he watched his TV show on the Outdoor channel. My son looked him in the eye and said "No".. Ted quickly said, "What good are ya then?" That really piszed me off and I looked Ted right in the eye and said, "Well Ted, I'll tell you what good he is. He's a straight A student who would rather be outside hunting or fishing than sitting on his butt in the house watching TV." His eyes got big, he took of his hat, crouched at my sons face and said he was sorry for being presumptuous. Then he asked my son if he knew what "presumptuous" meant to which Hunter said, "Yes, it means when you assume something about someone before you really get to know them." Ted was speechless... He then looked me in the eye and apologized to me as well. I accepted and all was well and we went over to meet ZZ Top. Didn't get to though, we spent too much time with Ted...


----------



## bwhntr

...and that, Tex, is why you're going to hell.  It can't be true. A Nugent fan that isn't a poacher, pedophile, maniac...You mean you were actually a father, sportsman, and a contributor to society??? Lies!


----------



## elk22hunter

Is everyone else having audio difficulties with my video? That is the most important part and it worked just fine last night. WTP!!! (What the Poop)


----------



## GaryFish

Great story Tex. Thanks for sharing it. 

I have to say, prior to this discussion, my only thoughts of Ted were of his show. And as I've expressed, I don't care for it. I will say - those of you who have spent time with the man, (not the entertainer) seem to have good impressions of him on a personal level. I respect the heck out of that. I've tried not to comment at all on him as a person - just what he presents in the show. I guess that is show business, and as someone mentioned, his on-air persona that comes out in the show. If the on-air image IS what Ted is and what he does, I really believe he does the hunting community no favors. But I am gaining a better appreciation for the things he does off camera, as a person, and as a hunter. Very interesting discussion though guys. I really appreciate different points of view. I am learning much from you guys. Thank you.


----------



## treedagain

wileywapati said:


> Against better judgement I'll bite Treed.
> How did the vitriol and rhetoric end up last
> November?? Did the tactic work or are we
> Now facing Obama v2??
> 
> Liar?? Really?? Is Bush still looking for
> All of those WMD's or is he helping OJ
> Find the real killer?
> 
> Exactly what I'm talking about. Try this tactic
> With guns and we'll be hunting with single
> Shots.


 WTH does me pointing out a bunch of cheaters and liars have to do with your friend OBAMA have to do with anything, Clinton LIED under oath for gods sake...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impeachmen ... ll_Clinton

Bush may have not had all his ducks in a row but it is hard to argue with the need to put Iraq on notice and potentially avert WW3....OJ????are you that stupid??? are you saying BUSH killed them????lol


----------



## bwhntr

This whole thread is ironic...Hmmm, makes one wonder where BOU would be today had Wiley not been involved. It is entirely possible archers wouldn't be divided in this state. 

Forget it, just a thought, I am sure you are a GREAT representative for Utah archers.


----------



## treedagain

wileywapati said:


> Treed one question for you.
> 
> Can you support any of the guys in the quote
> You pasted in your last post??


i had to look a few of these guys to see there alleged crimes..lol
Jeff Foiles: duck hunter that broke the rules and spent 1 year in FEDERAL prison for over limits od ducks and geese, most likely got what he deserved. NOTE: how many duck hunters shoot more than there limit? if 2 guys shoot at the same bird, all day and both limit out, did they PARTY HUNT. 
Troy Gentry: dumbass that shot a captive bear, very stupid, sad and pathetic fool.
Jimmy Houston see Troy Gentry response
Kirt Darner: hell of a deer killer, not sure about the hunting part of it...loved his book ....not his methods

Ted Nugent: a little brash for my tastes, and often times a little wierd, but i feel he is one of the most knowledgeable guys out there trying to help the cause in his own way. IMHO some nobody from Ut who is affiliated with a new wildlife group trying to have influence over wildlife issues should not open his pie hole and put him down for trying.....i would be contacting him for support and ideas on how to push your agenda to the right people....not making a fool of himself and his friends in there group.
UWC
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format ... 5712028332

just a thought, most times it is best to use your judgement, saves you from having to look stupid in most cases


----------



## wileywapati

Hog that ruins my whole year knowing that
I don't have your respect. **** what can I
Do to get it back. 

Treed, ya got me on that one. Did Clinton's
Lie happen to cost the lives of 4000 of Americas
Finest or tens of thousands of Iraqi's their lives?

If being labeled a Liberal means distance 
From a conservative like Rob "Ski Link" Bishop
Then get r done. If being labeled a Liberal
Like Senator Jon Tester (D) who co-authored
The bill to control wolves means that's what
I am then get that done too. 

To answer your personal questions, I've never
Poached let alone plead to two seperate incidents
In the last 4 years. I've never had sex with a minor
And I registered with selective service and
Would have gone just like my grandfather, father
And two older brothers did when my name was called.

Bwhntr your question isn't worth a response.


----------



## richardjb

Had a brain cramp, Teds 1st segment will be on Thursday the 31st on CNN. Don't have a time as of yet. Enjoy!


----------



## elk22hunter

So much contention here. Did anyone watch the video that I posted?


----------



## richardjb

Yes and that would be a heck of a rush. I liked Kieths shot on a bull better. Point blank with a bow. Awesome!


----------



## bwhntr

Wiley, I would have bet a pay check you wouldn't have addressed it. No biggie...

Elk22, It won't play for me.


----------



## wileywapati

bwhntr said:


> Wiley, I would have bet a pay check you wouldn't have addressed it. No biggie...
> 
> Elk22, It won't play for me.


When did you stop beating your wife bwhntr??

Asinine question for asinine question, have at it stud.


----------



## bwhntr

Lmao!!!


Who says I stopped? _(O)_


----------



## bwhntr

It really isn't asinine. There are several out there that feel that way about your affiliation with BOU. I'm not saying it's true or not, it doesn't matter. It is the perception. Now, you're no Ted (I will hold my comments), but do you see the irony?


----------



## wileywapati

Shane people are free to their own opinion... I sleep well at night with what I've done in this state and what BOU accomplished. If you feel that BOU divided bowhunters again that is your opinion. My resume and BOU's accomplishments wouldn't mean a squirt of piss to you so again why go there?

Since you are the king of irony, and since I let you drag me down this path, care to answer 
how your group of choice, SFW has done such an AWESOME job of uniting hunters??
Ending AR310?? Wealth Tags?? Convention Permits?? Anything??

As long as you are Don's mouthpiece on this forum, to hear you admonish someone for supporting a group that supposedly divides hunters is hysterical..

Again have at it stud.


----------



## bwhntr

Lol...When did I get elected as Don's mouthpiece? I will admit there is a division among Utah sportsmen when it comes to the topic of SFW. In my opinion it has more to do with misinformation than anything. I have close friends that are among some of the most misinformed. Nonetheless, back to the topic on hand, I was making a comparison. You would consider yourself a great spokesperson in behalf of BOU. There are many that think otherwise. On a much bigger scale, this is your thoughts on Ted. It clearly doesn't matter what anybody says you are not going to change your opinion. Well, I say the few things you THINK you know about Ted are made into something bigger than they really are. Meanwhile the guy is busting his butt on our behalf to preserve our rights. I consider myself as one who gets his hands dirty and puts his money where his mouth is. Ted is one of them as well. 10 fold! The man is no saint, are any of us? Does he lose his right to fight of our rights because he is loud?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> I have close friends that are among some of the most misinformed.


Guilty!!! I've been misinforming myself about SFW for 25 years now... :roll:

I just use them for their money...


----------



## bwhntr

Ya...you are actually one of the most uninformed. But, hey, you do a great job at repeating your misinformed rhetoric.


----------



## elk22hunter

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I have close friends that are among some of the most misinformed.
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty!!! I've been misinforming myself about SFW for 25 years now... :roll:
> 
> I just use them for their money...
Click to expand...

Tex o bobber, you make me laugh. You are EXACTLY who I was thinking of when he said that. haha


----------



## elk22hunter

bwhntr said:


> Lol...When did I get elected as Don's mouthpiece?


I would like to nominate bwhntr as the spokesperson for SFW on the Forum.

All those who agree say "Aye" (pronounced I or eye)

All those not in favor say "No"

Well it looks as though the Aye's (eyes) are above the No's (nose) so YOU ARE IN!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## wileywapati

Alright, it's kiss and make up time with you idiots. If you haven't noticed I'm far from any kind of spokesman for 
anybody but myself. I'm opinionated, stubborn and want things done in a certain proven way.

I will die with my opinion of Nugent and you are right it won't change.

There are certain time proven truths. You'll always catch more flies with honey than crap and nobody is a saint.

Seriously I hope for our immediate struggle with gun legislation that the powers that be keep him at arms length
or demand that the rational Ted show up. I think were going to take some lumps and would hope that our hunting heritage isn't made an easy target while this whole fiasco goes down.

Peace out!


----------



## bwhntr

elk22hunter said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...When did I get elected as Don's mouthpiece?
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to nominate bwhntr as the spokesperson for SFW on the Forum.
> 
> All those who agree say "Aye" (pronounced I or eye)
> 
> All those not in favor say "No"
> 
> Well it looks as though the Aye's (eyes) are above the No's (nose) so YOU ARE IN!!! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

You crack me up! :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr

wileywapati said:


> Alright, it's kiss and make up time with you idiots. If you haven't noticed I'm far from any kind of spokesman for
> anybody but myself. I'm opinionated, stubborn and want things done in a certain proven way.
> 
> I will die with my opinion of Nugent and you are right it won't change.
> 
> There are certain time proven truths. You'll always catch more flies with honey than crap and nobody is a saint.
> 
> Seriously I hope for our immediate struggle with gun legislation that the powers that be keep him at arms length
> or demand that the rational Ted show up. I think were going to take some lumps and would hope that our hunting heritage isn't made an easy target while this whole fiasco goes down.
> 
> Peace out!


It's all good Gordy. Don't take this forum too serious. I don't take anything from Canada serious.


----------



## .45

Are you guy's really gonna kiss and make-up???

****....now what am I supposed to read... -O,- 

btw.....Ted has ugly cowboy hats !!


----------



## wileywapati

.45 said:


> Are you guy's really gonna kiss and make-up???
> 
> ****....now what am I supposed to read... -O,-
> 
> btw.....Ted has ugly cowboy hats !!


.45 move over to the Montana screw job thread, I'm just getting started o-||


----------



## hoghunter011583

wileywapati said:


> Hog that ruins my whole year knowing that
> I don't have your respect. **** what can I
> Do to get it back.
> 
> Treed, ya got me on that one. Did Clinton's
> Lie happen to cost the lives of 4000 of Americas
> Finest or tens of thousands of Iraqi's their lives?
> 
> If being labeled a Liberal means distance
> From a conservative like Rob "Ski Link" Bishop
> Then get r done. If being labeled a Liberal
> Like Senator Jon Tester (D) who co-authored
> The bill to control wolves means that's what
> I am then get that done too.
> 
> To answer your personal questions, I've never
> Poached let alone plead to two seperate incidents
> In the last 4 years. I've never had sex with a minor
> And I registered with selective service and
> Would have gone just like my grandfather, father
> And two older brothers did when my name was called.
> 
> Bwhntr your question isn't worth a response.


So, you can't answere the questions I asked you..... hmmmm and you judge another guy who is doing a TON more than you!!!! What a loser you are!!


----------



## hoghunter011583

bwhntr said:


> Wiley, I would have bet a pay check you wouldn't have addressed it. No biggie...
> 
> Elk22, It won't play for me.


I'll bet 6 months worth of my checks he won't be able to answere my questions without ending up looking like just as much a sinner as ol'Ted


----------



## hoghunter011583

and I don't work cheap!!!!


----------



## wileywapati

hoghunter011583 said:


> and I don't work cheap!!!!


Did Walmart finally give you greeters a raise???


----------



## hoghunter011583

Typical, you got no real defence so you just throw out insults like a high school girl!!


----------



## Al Hansen

Settle down guys. Take a chill. Go have a glass of..................


----------



## Bax*

Al Hansen said:


> Settle down guys. Take a chill. Go have a glass of..................


*********** Milk.... if you don't know what that is, I dare you to look


----------



## wyogoob

Ted Nugent use to shoot Frisbees out of the air.


Please, everyone stay on course. We were talking about how great Ted Nugent is...or was...whatever.


----------



## wileywapati

I'm done with this thread, I kissed and made
Up. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Uni

Bax* said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":w8b5olwb]Settle down guys. Take a chill. Go have a glass of..................


*********** Milk.... if you don't know what that is, I dare you to look[/quote:w8b5olwb]

That is not what I was expecting.


----------



## Bax*

Uni said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Al Hansen":39isgn46]Settle down guys. Take a chill. Go have a glass of..................
> 
> 
> 
> *********** Milk.... if you don't know what that is, I dare you to look
Click to expand...

That is not what I was expecting.[/quote:39isgn46]

I know right?! Totally weird!


----------



## richardjb

Looks like CNN will run Ted teasers this weekend and show 1st segment Monday.


----------



## .45

I think I'm starting to like Ted....good job!

http://social.entertainment.msn.com/blo ... 8f4d5845ad


----------

